# Excel 2007 und CSV Dateien - Formatierung wird zerstört



## Gladiator6 (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ich benütze CSV Dateien um Tabellen auf einer Website dynamisch zu generieren! Die CSV Dateien lassen sich ja aus jeder beliebigen Excel Tabelle exportieren, soweit so gut!

Will man jedoch eine CSV Datei mit Excel editieren, zerstört Excel die Formatierung von gewissen Eingaben!

Texteingaben gehen Problemlos, zB. Sportresultate wie "1:0" oder Zeitangaben wie "09.55" werden jedoch zerstört! Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, auf welche Formatierung man die Zellen einstellt!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Excel die Daten genau so darstellen zu lassen, wie sie eigentlich auch in der Datei stehen?


----------



## Drogist (7. Juni 2009)

Hmmm,

bei mir klappt es. Aber wahrscheinlich nur, weil ich es anders mache, als du 

Meine *.csv sieht so aus:

```
Text;Zahl;Ergebnis;Zeit
eins;44;1:0;09:55
zwei;55;5:4;08:33
drei;66,88;1:1;12:00
```
ich denke mal, die ähnelt deiner Datei. Zumindest sind da die kritischen Dinge mit drin.

Nun schau dir einfach einmal die Bildergalerie an, dann siehst du, wie ich vorgegangen bin und welches Ergebnis ich bekommen habe. Bild 4 und 5 sind für die Bestimmung des Typs wichtig!


----------



## Gladiator6 (8. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank

So funktioniert es tatsächlich! Allerdings ist es sehr umständlich, jede Datei die man kurz bearbeiten möchte so zu importieren!


----------

